# Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent



## blood266 (3. Juli 2013)

*Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*

Hallo Leute,

Studiere seit geraumer Zeit Maschinenbau und suche ein Ultrabook, dass auch mit Catia V5 und NX 8. Autocad usw. zurechtkommt.
Weitere Anwedungen umfassen Surfen, Office und CAD Programme sowie ab und an Photoshop.Wichtig ist auch eine hohe Akkulaufzeit und es sollte max. 14 Zoll sein. Leicht soll es natürlich auch sein!

Hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und mich in das Asus 
*                         ASUS UX32VD-R4002H *

verschaut. 



Habt ihr noch weiter Tipps?


übrigens: maximal 1000 Euro


----------



## fadade (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*

ASUS ist momentan im der ~1000-Euro-Ultrabook-Bereich eine sehr gute Wahl. Wenn es nicht unbedingt Ultra sein muss, dann könntest du auch mal einen Blick auf die S-Reihe von Sony werfen, aber ansonsten machst du mit dem ASUS nichts falsch.
(Bem.: in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten könnte sich das allerdings ändern, wenn die Hersteller neue Geräte mit Haswell auf den Markt bringen)


----------



## blood266 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Hab mich gerade in die Materie von Haswell eingelesen und die Energieersparnis bzw Performance pro Leistungsaufnahme ist schon beachtlich.
Mir wäre es nur auch wichtig eine einigermaßen Flotte Grafikkarte an Board zu haben. Ist die Intel HD 4400 oder 5100 auf der Höhe von der Nvidia Gt 620M.
Habt ihr schon irgendwelche Gerüchte über ein Ultrabook mit Haswell und einer dedixiert Grafikkarte gehört?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*

14" für CAD Anwendungen? Das würde ich nochmals überdenken... Bei mir stehen nicht umsonst 2 24" Schirme am Platz.


----------



## blood266 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*

Das ist mir schon klar. Zuhause stehen bei mir auch 2*24 zoll rum. Aber er soll ja für mich mobile sein, des Studiums wegen.
Wenn ich Seminararbeiten im Cad-Bereich halte, sollte das Laptop nicht gleich versagen.
Aber jetzt wieder zu meiner Frage zurück!


----------



## AeroX (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*



fadade schrieb:


> ASUS ist momentan im der ~1000-Euro-Ultrabook-Bereich eine sehr gute Wahl. Wenn es nicht unbedingt Ultra sein muss, dann könntest du auch mal einen Blick auf die S-Reihe von Sony werfen, aber ansonsten machst du mit dem ASUS nichts falsch.
> (Bem.: in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten könnte sich das allerdings ändern, wenn die Hersteller neue Geräte mit Haswell auf den Markt bringen)


 
Dem schließe ich mich an. Das ultrabook was du rausgesucht ist schon eine gute wahl.


----------



## fadade (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*



blood266 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es nur auch wichtig eine einigermaßen Flotte Grafikkarte an Board zu haben. Ist die Intel HD 4400 oder 5100 auf der Höhe von der Nvidia Gt 620M.
> Habt ihr schon irgendwelche Gerüchte über ein Ultrabook mit Haswell und einer dedixiert Grafikkarte gehört?


 
Also die Haswell GPU kommt leistungsmäßig auf jeden Fall an die GT620M heran! Allerdings mucken die Intel-Treiber des Öfteren mal; gerade im CAD-Bereich. Darüber hinaus möchtest du vielleicht Software nutzen, die mit CUDA o.ä. beschleunigt wird -> das wird auf der Intel-IGP nicht laufen.

Insofern würde ich vielleicht noch warten bis tatsächlich ein Ultrabook mit dedizierter GPU kommt oder - falls es doch etwas schneller gehen soll - jetzt bereits ein Modell z.B. mit GT650M (natürlich etwas teurer) zulegen. Das Modell wird von Haswell dann auch nicht extreme-abgehängt, aber es wäre dann halt das "neueste"


----------



## blood266 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook für Maschinenbaustudent*

Danke Fadade!
Also werde ich doch noch ein paar Wochen warten und mir erst kurz vor dem nächsten Semester ein Ultrabook holen. Nach den Test zu urteilen, ist die Akkulaufzeit zwischen 30-50% höher, als die der 3. Generation. Ist für mich natürlich schon ein rießen aufhänger. "Performance follow Mobility" ist mir schon wichtig. Wobei mir die aktuellen Sony Haswell Ultrabooks nicht so gut gefallen.
Carbon fühlt sich in lackierter Form an wie Plastik. Da ist mir das Alubody lieber (auch wenn das Gewicht um 25% steigt). Eine Anmerkung, die ich noch habe ist. Ich brauche unbedingt ein mattes Display. Intel schreibt ja Touch-Screen bei Haswell vor. Hoffe aber das Asus und Co. sich auch für matte Displays entscheiden!


----------

